
Apple now faces 45 lawsuits surrounding “Batterygate” - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40518707/apple-to-allow-iphone-users-to-disable-throttling-class-action-lawsuit-plaintiffs-too-little-too-late
======
jazoom
I've been wondering this for years. What's with all the "...gate" business?
Is"gate" an American suffix or something?

~~~
NathanOsullivan
It's derived from the Watergate scandal

~~~
Isamu
40 years of lazy journalists affixing -gate to everything to garner eyeballs.

Because yeah, batteries going bad over time is exactly as scandalous as the
President of the United States deliberately breaking the law.

------
servrite
One needs to show harm. Given Apple's recent responses, that's unlikely. As
usual, only the lawyers will make out from this one.

